# best way to clean extractor



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Use cold water. Hot water makes the wax soft and sticky and can't get it off as well. Cold water makes it cold and brittle, easier to get off that way. If there's no wax or propolis in there, then hot water would be ok just to get the honey traces out.


----------



## jv_pyro (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to agree with the 'cold' method when cleaning an extractor, you're much better off not letting the wax melt and film __everything__.
however, once you're downstream of your filtering/settling and removed the majority of the wax/prop/etc, then you're better off with hot water.

any other suggestions?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I use warm water. Most of the wax in mine is just stuck to the honey on the sides. The warm water removes the honey better and allows the wax to fall off too. I just finished cleaning mine for the year.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Best way to do it is to load it up on a utility trailor and visit your nearest car wash and use the high pressure washer! or perhaps you have a high pressure washer at your home. Cleans them out spotless!!


----------



## jv_pyro (Jan 10, 2010)

honeybeekeeper said:


> Best way to do it is to load it up on a utility trailor and visit your nearest car wash and use the high pressure washer! or perhaps you have a high pressure washer at your home. Cleans them out spotless!!


that sounds like a great option if it's available, do you have any problem washing the grease/lube out of the bearings?


----------



## PAPA B (Jun 13, 2010)

I found the best way to clean out the extractor is to leave out where the bees will have access to it. They will clean it right up and you're not waisting the honey by allowing the bees collect it back to their hive. It goes with all the other tools used to extract honey.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I second the local manual carwash bay. You'll get blasted trying to figure out how to clean the inside of the extractor but eventually you'll find a way. We have lots of oilfield trucks here that require really hot, high pressure cleaning and those bays are the best. Sometimes I'll bring it back home and lightly handwash with dish soap and rinse a couple of times.


----------



## bwhitecpa (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Papa B...I left it outside to clean later in the day. Came back and found tons of bees cleaning it for me, so I let them carry on.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

But, if the bees clean it, you have to be careful if the flow is over--it could cause robbing.


----------



## garlicbee (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks everyone would never have thought of cold water because of the wax, 
do have a pressure washer so might try that!!!


----------

